# North eastern Scotland suggestions



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Hello all
I am planning our first trip to Scotland for next May. We will probably be staying somewhere between Edinburgh and Stonehaven. What's available for mountain biking? I've looked at the 7 stanes locations and there was one just south of Edinburgh that looks great but can't find much to the north east. Also, any suggestions on holiday cottage rentals? Looking at smaller coastal towns.
Thanks
J


----------



## AJ6 (Aug 25, 2012)

Laggan wolftrax up near Aviemore is great. Not quite east and not on the coast but is worth going to if you get the chance.


----------



## manemzjum (Apr 23, 2013)

Glentress is definitely worth the visit very well built and maintained trail 
With more than enough to entertain any novice or experienced rider 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BXCc (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think we are narrowing it down to Ballater or just to the east. Planning on going somewhere between May to July of 2014. Plenty of time to do some research.


----------

